# Opinion on using 6D and 5DIII bodies at the same time for an event



## MonteGraham (Sep 21, 2013)

I would be using those 2 bodies with the 24-70mm 2.8L II and also the 70-200mm 2.8L IS II


----------



## Niki (Sep 21, 2013)

for me it's the 5dmark 3 and a canon film camera...nice choice for the clients and me


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd use the 24-70 on the 6D and the 70-200 on the 5D3.


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 21, 2013)

@RLPhoto Im concerned with running into consistency issues. Being that their 2 different models. Does anyone have both cameras and could do a side by side comparison?


----------



## luciolepri (Sep 21, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> @RLPhoto Im concerned with running into consistency issues. Being that their 2 different models. Does anyone have both cameras and could do a side by side comparison?



I did a couple of works using 5DIII and 6D together, If you're not shooting videos you shouldn't run into any trouble and you'll easily be able to mix images from the two bodies. 6D produces sharper images and 5DIII has a better color rendition at high ISO, these are the most visible differences, as far as I can tell.


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 22, 2013)

luciolepri said:


> MonteGraham said:
> 
> 
> > @RLPhoto Im concerned with running into consistency issues. Being that their 2 different models. Does anyone have both cameras and could do a side by side comparison?
> ...



Ok great i figured the image quality wouldn't be an issue. Its more of a control/button configuration. Just the overall feel of each camera type of thing. Would it just be easier to have 2 of the same bodies?


----------



## luciolepri (Sep 22, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> Ok great i figured the image quality wouldn't be an issue. Its more of a control/button configuration. Just the overall feel of each camera type of thing. Would it just be easier to have 2 of the same bodies?



Well, that's sure. The 5D has a lot of buttons on the left side of the LCD, while the 6D has none. And it has not a dedicated WB button at all, so there are some differences that could slow you down a bit, at first. When I started using the MKIII, coming from a MKII, my right thumb was always searching for the zoom on the right top of the camera (which I think is a much better positioning, BTW...).


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 22, 2013)

luciolepri said:


> MonteGraham said:
> 
> 
> > Ok great i figured the image quality wouldn't be an issue. Its more of a control/button configuration. Just the overall feel of each camera type of thing. Would it just be easier to have 2 of the same bodies?
> ...



Im getting the same reaction when using my 5DMK3 as im used to the 7D config.. Being i will be using 2 bodies and you have to have reflexes like a cat in a wedding. I dont think the seconds it will take fiddling and checking which camera u have up to your eye or hitting the wrong button is worth missing "The Shot" again easier shoot with the same bodies.. but that isnt EASY on my pockets.. lol


----------



## luciolepri (Sep 22, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> Being i will be using 2 bodies and you have to have reflexes like a cat in a wedding. I dont think the seconds it will take fiddling and checking which camera u have up to your eye or hitting the wrong button is worth missing "The Shot" again easier shoot with the same bodies.. but that isnt EASY on my pockets.. lol



Well, if we're talking about a wedding, I'd definitely do everything I can to work with two bodies of the same model. No doubt. Also consider that the 6D has just one SD slot.


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 22, 2013)

luciolepri said:


> MonteGraham said:
> 
> 
> > Being i will be using 2 bodies and you have to have reflexes like a cat in a wedding. I dont think the seconds it will take fiddling and checking which camera u have up to your eye or hitting the wrong button is worth missing "The Shot" again easier shoot with the same bodies.. but that isnt EASY on my pockets.. lol
> ...



Yes i know. But the price point is wayyyy better.. lol but again the "different config" come into play. I love the joystick multi-controller button and the 6d lacks it. i guess ill be collecting cans on the side of the road for another 5DIII or tuff it out with the 7D. Learn to work with what i have and maybe i can pay for the 5D after my first couple of jobs. Only time will tell..


----------



## Sella174 (Sep 23, 2013)

Why do you need to fiddle with settings (e.g. WB) during a shoot? ... Aren't you doing RAW images?


----------



## luciolepri (Sep 23, 2013)

I mostly work with H264 video, so the WB button is quite useful to me, but shooting raw that's obviously not an issue.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 23, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> I would be using those 2 bodies with the 24-70mm 2.8L II and also the 70-200mm 2.8L IS II


I've just finished this year's wedding season using an old 5DII and a pair of 5DIII's. No issues running two simular bodies together.


----------



## bigmag13 (Sep 24, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I'd use the 24-70 on the 6D and the 70-200 on the 5D3.


I had to use this set up after my 5D2 was stolen.

[email protected] Im concerned with running into consistency issues. Being that their 2 different models. Does anyone have both cameras and could do a side by side comparison?---

I find IT IS too cumbersome for me to use two different body/button configs shooting weddings. I have lost shots because of this dif in bodies. I got the 6D this past July and I do love it! I think the files in the 6D are a lil cleaner and sharper at high iso (1250-6400). also after having two cards slots I cant go back to having just the one. I do zaps at the receptions and use the SD for jpegs. but I will buy a second 5D3 just to feel as sure handed as I can for the clients sake. ( 6D w/ extras for sale)


----------



## Robert Welch (Sep 24, 2013)

I use both at weddings, but mostly I'll use one or the other, I'm not switching bodies a lot. For the ceremony, I'll switch back & forth a little, maybe the first dance. But most of the rest of the time I'm using one body or the other primarily.

I do like having both because there are strengths to each camera. The 6D is lighter and more 'nimble' to use, so I like it for the reception when I've been shooting for many hours, it helps reduce fatigue. Also, the low light AF is so great, I can get accurate in-focus shots in practically no light at all. Just this weekend, I was at a reception at a private residence, people were all around the house, many in the lower level where there was little to no lights. I was following the bride and groom around using the 5D3 and it was having a hell of a time locking focus. I was finally able to switch cameras, and suddenly the 6D was instantly locking focus where the 5D3 would hunt for 5-10 seconds. It's literally night/day difference between those two cameras in that situation.

I do wish they had put dual card slots in the 6D, though, it was the one feature that made me think I didn't want to bother with the camera. I'm glad I rethought that, though, it is a great camera.


----------

